# Symptoms between IVF egg transfer and blood test....



## Kristin83

I just had my egg transfer done monday, two 5d great quality eggs. Its driving me crazy not knowing whats going on and I have a week until my pregnancy blood test!

I was just wondering if anyone who had IVF and got pregnant could tell me what they felt in that time leading up to the blood test. I've been a little crampy the last 2 days which is probably because of the transfer but I would like to believe its implantation cramps:winkwink: I read that when transplanting 5d eggs implantation occurs within 1-3 days....

Thanks!


----------



## rachelle1975

To help you obsess!! I had cramps after my blasts and some slight spotting, it felt like AF was here. Not a sticky bean I know but I got my BFP at 11dpo on a frer. Good luck!!


Check out below...

this is what happens in a 3dt : 

1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing 
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst 
3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining 
5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining 
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 
7dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & 
fetal cells 
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood 
9dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
10dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT

This is what happens in a 5dt: 

-1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing 
0dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst 
1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining 
3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining 
4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 
5dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & fetal cells 
6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood 
7dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
8dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT


----------



## DillyC

Helllooo I was desperate to find out peoples symptoms...i remember!!!!

I had cramps, not quite the same as period pains but similar but very on and off throughout the first 6 weeks, even occ now!!

The veins on my boobs came up big and blue/ green and on my hips and tops of my arms... I started feeling nauseous (very mild) 10 post 3d transfer and got my positive 11d post 3d transfer.... I also lost it the day before i tested and had a proper rant at OH, I put it down to stress of the 2WW, but realised after maybe hormones played a little part in it...i like to think so!!!

Thinking of you....such a difficult time xxxx FX xxx


----------



## Kristin83

Thanks guys! Its been hard because I tend to be a little controling :blush: and I dont like not knowing...lol

Today the cramps have shifted more to the front and i feel like there is a bubble or something there....i hope thats a good sign, its way too early for AF cramps either way but it could still be from my ovaries

they told me I would still feel that for a little while because the follicles are still there and were growing....ovulation for me is usually the 17th or 18th and I know the pains I felt before were that...

ahhhh!!! :wacko:


----------



## Kristin83

DillyC said:


> Helllooo I was desperate to find out peoples symptoms...i remember!!!!
> 
> I had cramps, not quite the same as period pains but similar but very on and off throughout the first 6 weeks, even occ now!!
> 
> The veins on my boobs came up big and blue/ green and on my hips and tops of my arms... I started feeling nauseous (very mild) 10 post 3d transfer and got my positive 11d post 3d transfer.... I also lost it the day before i tested and had a proper rant at OH, I put it down to stress of the 2WW, but realised after maybe hormones played a little part in it...i like to think so!!!
> 
> Thinking of you....such a difficult time xxxx FX xxx


Did IVF work for you the first try? This is only our first try but I feel very good about it :)


----------



## DillyC

Kristin83 said:


> DillyC said:
> 
> 
> Helllooo I was desperate to find out peoples symptoms...i remember!!!!
> 
> I had cramps, not quite the same as period pains but similar but very on and off throughout the first 6 weeks, even occ now!!
> 
> The veins on my boobs came up big and blue/ green and on my hips and tops of my arms... I started feeling nauseous (very mild) 10 post 3d transfer and got my positive 11d post 3d transfer.... I also lost it the day before i tested and had a proper rant at OH, I put it down to stress of the 2WW, but realised after maybe hormones played a little part in it...i like to think so!!!
> 
> Thinking of you....such a difficult time xxxx FX xxx
> 
> 
> Did IVF work for you the first try? This is only our first try but I feel very good about it :)Click to expand...

Yes I have to say we were very lucky to get pregnant first try....GOOD LUCK xxx


----------



## MrsJA

Hi Kristen,

Fingers crossed for you honey - the wait is so hard!! I wrote down all the symptoms I had with my IVF BFP.... here goes:

headaches
fatigue
insomnia
lower back pain
enormous boobs
thirsty (and hungry)
moody
cold/stuffy nose
craving for eggs!

The main one was the headaches I think. 

I was always a crazy 2WW symptom spotter, but in this particular 2WW I think I did have more symptoms than usual.

Good luck :hugs:


----------



## Kristin83

Well I definetly have insomnia as it is 1:30am and I've been awake abs unable to fall asleep after sleeping about 15 minutes..tonights the worst it's been but it's happened the last few nights....I've been very moody, peeing a lot, sore (and larger) boobs, lower back pain...most of what you listed...I just don't know if it's bc of the estrace and progesterone or if I'm actually pregnant...these next 5 days are going to drive me crazy, especially if I'm not sleeping!

Thanks!!!


----------



## JaniceT

Hi! I was on progesterone suppositories on all 3 cycles during the 2WW. Had all the pregnancy side effects such as smelly per and mild cramps but I attributed that to the suppositories and egg collection. The only few differences when I actually got my BFP, I experienced at 13 dpo onwards. I had blurred vision, very like whn you had gently pressed on you eyeball and everything was a little blured. Also, I couldn't stand the smell of car exhaust fumes.

Wishing you the very best :)


----------



## Kristin83

JaniceT said:


> Hi! I was on progesterone suppositories on all 3 cycles during the 2WW. Had all the pregnancy side effects such as smelly per and mild cramps but I attributed that to the suppositories and egg collection. The only few differences when I actually got my BFP, I experienced at 13 dpo onwards. I had blurred vision, very like whn you had gently pressed on you eyeball and everything was a little blured. Also, I couldn't stand the smell of car exhaust fumes.
> 
> Wishing you the very best :)

Did u feel all those symptoms each time you had IVF or just the time you got the BFP?

Thanks!


----------



## JaniceT

Kristin83 said:


> JaniceT said:
> 
> 
> Hi! I was on progesterone suppositories on all 3 cycles during the 2WW. Had all the pregnancy side effects such as smelly per and mild cramps but I attributed that to the suppositories and egg collection. The only few differences when I actually got my BFP, I experienced at 13 dpo onwards. I had blurred vision, very like whn you had gently pressed on you eyeball and everything was a little blured. Also, I couldn't stand the smell of car exhaust fumes.
> 
> Wishing you the very best :)
> 
> Did u feel all those symptoms each time you had IVF or just the time you got the BFP?
> 
> Thanks!Click to expand...


The smelly pee and mild cramps were got all 3 cycles, caused by the progesterone. Same with sore boobs.

The blurred vission and not liking exhaust fumes ( made me a little nauseaus) was only durin the BFP cycle. I did a 3rd day transfer and only POAS on day 14 when I got curious of these symptoms. :)


----------



## Kristin83

well at this point everything strong smelling is hitting me harder and if it is food it makes me not want to eat...the only thing that I can eat without feeling real sick are crackers and within about 15 minutes I feel sick again! If I get a :bfp: i'll be loving the sickness...lol right now i'm not though...


----------



## JaniceT

Wishing you get your lovely BFP!! The journey is is difficult that once you get it, you'd love every horrid symptom there is :) while people complain about nausea, it instead will make you smile be ause it reminds you of all the blessings. 




Kristin83 said:


> well at this point everything strong smelling is hitting me harder and if it is food it makes me not want to eat...the only thing that I can eat without feeling real sick are crackers and within about 15 minutes I feel sick again! If I get a :bfp: i'll be loving the sickness...lol right now i'm not though...


----------

